# Got root back after .902 update



## jstipe (Feb 10, 2012)

I got my root back for .902 using http://vulnfactory.org/blog/2012/02/11/rooting-the-droid-4-a-failed-bounty-experiment/

The exploit is near the bottom of the page:
* But Where's the Root Exploit?*

*The Windows version of the exploit can be downloaded here.*


----------



## John L. Galt (Sep 16, 2011)

I kept root when updating from .901 --> .902 via 43v3r r00t from P3Droid.


----------

